# Vape Meet - Help find someone please!



## KB_314 (6/12/14)

Hello - if there's anyone currently at the VapeMeet in CT reading this, who knows Achmat88 - I need to get hold of him regarding a classified he posted. If you could reply or let me know that would be awesome - it's a bit of a long shot I know!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nimbus_Cloud (6/12/14)

You know i've always got your back

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KB_314 (6/12/14)

Nimbus_Cloud said:


> You know i've always got your back


True story!


----------

